# Blackhole Toolkit Website detected



## mama2littleman (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey guys, something wonky is going on when I go to General Chat (Yes I know it's GC and I should expect wonky).

My Symantec endpoint always pops up with: Web Attack: Blackhole toolkit Website detected

It only happens when I go to GC not on the other boards.

Nikki


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

It's the ad service, I think; I'll look into it.


----------



## mama2littleman (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks Kung! You're the bestest.

Nikki


----------

